# Ein wunderschönes 2010!



## Bergradlerin (31. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Ladies,

ich wünsche Euch ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches neues Jahr. Mögen Eure Pläne gelingen und Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. Lasst Euch nicht von Kleinigkeiten (und durch Kleingeister) stressen und schaltet auch mal einen Gang runter. Bleibt immer schön im Sattel sitzen, zumindest bis kurz hinter der Ziellinie! - Und habt weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum.

Alles Liebe und Gute

Gina


----------



## Hot Carrot (31. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Liebe Ladies,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches neues Jahr.
> 
> ...



Bin zwar keine Frau aber Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmo66 (31. Dezember 2009)

@Gina und all die anderen Bikerinnen:

Wünsche euch ein tolles neues Jahr 2010 und danke für dieses Forum

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein dickes DITO.



Das alte rainingsjahr grad im Fitness-Studio abgeschlossen, nun auf der Couch und wenn ich Glück habe, schlaf ich auch nicht vor Mitternacht ein


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Dezember 2009)

...schööööööönes 2010 !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Januar 2010)

...passt der Hund wirklich in die Box da hinten?


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...passt der Hund wirklich in die Box da hinten?



Das habe ich auch gedacht 

Der schaut auch ganz verstört find ich


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2010)

..ja , da lebt sie tagsüber drin .... brüll, kreisch ... 

da hatten wir sie grad erst aus dem tierheim geholt , deshalb der blick ... sie kommt aus einer tötungsstation in bulgarien ... mitlerweile guckt sie anders : ... hier : )


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ja , da lebt sie tagsüber drin .... brüll, kreisch ...
> 
> da hatten wir sie grad erst aus dem tierheim geholt , deshalb der blick ... sie kommt aus einer tötungsstation in bulgarien ... mitlerweile guckt sie anders : ... hier : )



Zynisch könnte man sagen, das sie wohl zur Eingewöhnung diesen kleinen Käfig noch hätte brauchen können, wenn man überlegt, wie die armen Kreaturen da vielleicht eingepfercht waren.

Nee, echt süsse Maus


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Januar 2010)

.....und was habt ihr beim Jahreswechsel gemacht? ich war natürlich an der frischen Luft......^^


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2010)

@killkenny

Geschlafen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (2. Januar 2010)

Wünsche euch auch ein tolles Jahr 2010


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Januar 2010)

killenny : ..drinnen - hunde beruhigen ..... letztes jahr waren wir mit den bikes im schnee auf´m hügel, feuerwerk gucken ...


----------



## velo1981 (4. Januar 2010)

Wir haben uns mit Racette den Magen vollgestopft, seicht geböllert und uns dem Alkoholresten von 2009 gewidmet. 

Mein Hund hat das Knallen gut weggesteckt, er war mit kauen beschäftigt.


----------

